# L046 zebra plecos feeding after lights out



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

So my zebras have been a little busy!

Here they are out feeding after lights out


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Nice Dave. Still waiting for mine to do something!


----------



## Batman (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Dave i have been looking for a group of these plecos do you have any for sale i am looking for 6 L046 Zebras. or know of anyone who is willing to sell any?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Dave!


----------

